Ask HN: How is Covid-19 affecting your daily life? - humbfool2
======
hknd
[wfh] My company forces me to work from home which means I can't get
breakfast/lunch/dinner/snacks at the office but have to order food. As people
stopped ordering from Chinese/Asian restaurants, many of them give amazing
discounts :-)

[business travel] We are not allowed to do any business travel which means I
had to cancel several NYC trips, which I was really looking forward too.

[travel] I had multiple flights booked for a variety of short holidays for the
next weeks. Many of my flights have been cancelled or rebooked.

I live in London.

~~~
catacombs
> I can't get breakfast/lunch/dinner/snacks at the office but have to order
> food.

Poor you.

------
wsc981
I live in Thailand. In Thailand there are 60 confirmed cases of people
infected with the corona virus. I feel this number is much too low. The
Netherlands went from 1 case to 250 in just 1 week. Thailand has stayed around
50 or so for the last few weeks. I'm thinking the Thai government tries to
keep the official numbers low in order to try to prevent hurting the tourist
industry too much. With that said, tourism is at an all time low right now,
for this season in major part due to corona and businesses suffer a lot.

With that said though, I am not worried about my (and my families) health too
much. When I look at the statistics [0], it seems mainly old people should
worry.

I do live together with my girlfriend and daughter and my girlfriend is quite
a bit worried. I don't fear for my daughter since from what I've read no
children below 9 years old have died as of yet from the corona virus. Our
daughter is 3 years old.

My and my girlfriend are in the 30-40 age group and in our group about 0.2% of
the people have died from corona. I suspect a large amount of people who died
in this age group might have had some other sickness as well, weakening their
immune system.

I live in the Chiang Mai province in Thailand and to be honest I worry a lot
more about the air pollution here. AQI over 200 for the last 2 days [1]. The
statistics point out an above average amount of people in our area suffer from
lung cancer, asthma and COPD [2].

I've convinced my girlfriend to travel south to the beach for a few weeks for
some clean air. My girlfriend is somewhat worried about corona when visiting
hotels, restaurants, etc… but also agrees that the air quality here right now
is horrid, so she's willing to take the bet.

We wear masks in public and we bought some soap with alcohol to clean our
hands whenever we go somewhere.

\---

[0]:
[https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/)

[1]: [https://thethaiger.com/hot-news/air-pollution/chiang-mai-
has...](https://thethaiger.com/hot-news/air-pollution/chiang-mai-has-the-
worlds-worst-air-quality-for-second-straight-day)

[2]:
[https://www.nationthailand.com/news/30369008](https://www.nationthailand.com/news/30369008)

